# sea grape tree



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone ever used sea grape wood for any projects? Pro cons soft or hardwood? Justpicked some off the side of the road.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Do you have a picture of this kind of wood? It would be interesting to see what it looks like.


----------



## coachmancuso (Feb 10, 2013)

I have it drying and I will post it hen it dries.. It is grown in south florida and by the coast. If you google it it is a ellow redish wood really preety color and grain. I can not wait to turn it


----------

